# Trailering travel trailers



## JEFFK (Jan 15, 2002)

Well, even with my disgust of our Reservation system I couldn't resist looking for a newer camper. Found what I was looking for and have the deposit on her until the details and finalized. I had a lot of considerations to undertake before making my decision as to what type of camper, size and all but I found a manufacture and model line that suited my needs. With that said, I now need to re-fit the pick-up to tow this beast. My truck is a 2002 Ford F-150 with a 4.2 V6. I have the 3.55 gear rated for 5500lb tow capacity. I have a trailer hitch but that's it. The camper is a 2004 Forest River Surveyor 261T (26ft) dry weight of 3985lb. I plan to visit a reputable trailer dealer to discuss my options but thought I might get some good product information and advice from you guy's too. What I don't know a whole lot about is the hitch set-ups with anti sway systems and whats the best on the market for my camper length and weight. Any good info would be great thanks.


----------



## Michigander (Oct 8, 2001)

Go to www.trailerlife.com it is a great site with loads of good people who love to talk trailers and trailering.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Do your homework !

I could be wrong but it sounds like you're going to be pushing the limits there a bit. Almost 4K lbs dry weight of the trailer and 5500 lb towing capacity on the truck doesn't leave you much room for cargo/supplies/water/etc. Sounds a bit tight to me.

John


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Under powered, too high a gear ratio, under sprung, too small a brake swept area for towing that trailer safely and without killing the engine/ trans much further than across a dead flat parking lot.


----------



## JEFFK (Jan 15, 2002)

ESOX said:


> Under powered, too high a gear ratio, under sprung, too small a brake swept area for towing that trailer safely and without killing the engine/ trans much further than across a dead flat parking lot.


WOW Esox, that's a problem!!!  My Ford dealer tells me that between the two gear's that went into my truck that year I have the right gear to tow this camper. Underpowered I agree, under sprung, I'm hoping the leveling system will help in that area. I've been thinking of re-fitting the truck with heavier leafs and shocks. As for "break swept area", please explain? No sure what ya mean by that.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Jeff,

the "brake swept area" is the amount of pad or shoe that contacts the disc or drum when you apply the brakes. I just think that if you do get this particular trailer and tow it with your truck you're going to be right at its maximum limit if not exceeding it. Unless you do a lot of very short trips, you're going to shorten the life of that vehicle immensely. There's also the saftey factor. If you are exceeding the towing capacity you could be in for some trouble if there ever were an accident. Personally I don't think I would push this limits of the vehicle to that extent. 

John


----------



## JEFFK (Jan 15, 2002)

I appreciate the advice that's for sure. You guys aren't making me feel warm and fuzzy about this package I have. Well I can say the trips are short. The longest trip this year will be Sterling MI. White Canoe Livery on the 4th weekend. That'll be the true test for my truck. I'll let ya all know what time I'm hitting the highway so you can stay clear on I75. Well.... maybe on good thing will come from your advice here, the little woman might just have-ta approve my next purchase sooner, the new tow vehicle!!!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Ok Jeff,

hate to rain on your parade but with the info you've put out that's the way I see it. I think you'd be fine pulling that trailer with an F-250 and a V-8. See how your current truck does and decide from there. Just leave plenty of space between you and the car ahead. 

Good luck !

John


----------



## JEFFK (Jan 15, 2002)

Right on!! The next truck is already decided upon, and it'll tow the camper much better, it's just that I gotta sell the little woman on the idea first. Thinkin one trip towing the camper should do it. If you guy's have any GOOD advice on how I can use what I've got and make it any better please keep it coming. If not then thanks for everything and we'll see ya at camp.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm not an expert of trailering by any means but from my expierances while working at a dealer I can tell you even short trips with the size of trailer you have may cause you more heart ache than its worth. Many a "under rated" truck had come in after being used for towing "only short trips" with fried transmissions, failed rear axle and/or axle bearings. Overheated engines that had blown head gaskets, ect........ 

I'd at least say you need an oversized trans cooler, possibly an engine oil cooler. I doubt that V-6 has any kind of "Trailer Tow" package on it so you might even what to consider a larger radiator. Then there's the rear suspension. At least adding some load leveler springs, possibly some "hi'jacker" shocks. Next are the tires, what are they rated for? I'm also assuming that the trailer has some kind of its own braking system?

I'd recommend contacting a trailer place and getting some "expert" advise on what to expect and what if anything you can do that may help. There's one out by us; "Haus of Trailers", they're in White Lake/Waterford on M-59, a mile west of Williams Lake Rd. #248-666-2270. Another would be "A & S RV Center" in Auburn Hills, They're on Opdyke, near Walton. #248-373-5811.

I'd say the "safety" issue would be the most critical. The last thing you want is to have that thing get away from you while driving down the road! Even a break down can cause safety issues for you, your family and others on the road.

Good Luck!


----------



## JEFFK (Jan 15, 2002)

From what I gather, and not trying to prove anyone wrong, in my hunt to assure myself that my truck can tow my camper I found a ratings chart that tells me that my truck is rated to tow 5500# with the 3.55 axle ratio. Confirmed again with my Ford dealer and this is true. The trans cooler is definitely a add-on that I intend to have done but other then that I'm being told that my F-150 will be fine to tow 3900# with anti-sway and leveling package. The camper does have electric brakes also so the truck is being fitted for that to work properly at the same time as the rest of the work is completed. Sure hope it feels that way when I go down the road the first time


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Jeff, granted the "DRY" weight of the trailer is 3900# but don't forget you've got all your gear, and if you have a holding tank; water at 8# a gallon! One more thing in regards to gear and water. How is this going to effect your tongue weight? What the rating of your truck and hitch? Dont overlook the amount of weight (people) you'll have in the truck.

I'm not trying to discourage you, I'm mainly interested in your safety and the reliability of your rig, as well that your camping expierances are good ones! 

Another thought, get the opinion of a "trailer" expert, not a dealer. Dealers like to quote what's written in thier manuals and are not always the best source of information for "real world" expierances!


----------



## JEFFK (Jan 15, 2002)

Right, tongue weight for my class 3 hitch with the leveling system I purchased us under my max tongue weight for the truck. That's the reason I added the Reese leveling system and Draw-Tite anti-sway control arm combo. By no means have I skimped on any of the after market safety features I could use. As for holding tanks, black, gray and fresh, Anywhere I go this year I will be able to fill on site at each camp site so there wont be any towing with additional water weight. Gear, well that is definitely something I'm going to pay close attention too. We have already decided that my farthest trip to Sterling MI this year will be done with two vehicles. All the gear that I can but in the mini van will go there. The only thing that I'm contemplating is how much fuel should I carry in the truck?? Half tank or full tank? Now there's where the added weight is going to be a big factor.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

As far as MPG v/s weight in the truck; Your pulling a 26', 4000#+ trailer with 1/2 ton, V-6 pickup. You may want to consider a third vehicle in your caravan, a tanker truck! :lol:


----------



## JEFFK (Jan 15, 2002)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!   
Man I'm dreadin the fuel expense. Let me tell ya, if your an avid camper, as I am, and you stumbled on the deal of a life time on a one year old 26fter and your tow vehicle was at the bear minimum to pull it I think you might have thought as long and hard as I have about not letting it slip away. Right now my truck may not be adequate enough for this couch but the deal I got on the couch fare out weights my tow vehicle issues. It isn't the best tow vehicle for the job but I have faith she'll "Get'er Done!!" At least this year.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

What body style is your truck? Is it a 2x or 4x? Auto or manual trans?


----------



## JEFFK (Jan 15, 2002)

Esox, its a Supercab, 2x4 Auto Trans. I never thought this would go to Page 2. LOL!!!


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

Good luck with the truck. Sounds like a nice camper. Take your time pulling it and stopping. Talk to that other boss and get her to buy that new truck in the next year. That trailer will be hard on it.


----------



## JEFFK (Jan 15, 2002)

MGV said:


> Good luck with the truck. Sounds like a nice camper. Take your time pulling it and stopping. Talk to that other boss and get her to buy that new truck in the next year. That trailer will be hard on it.


One thing at a time brotha, one thing at a time.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

http://www.fordf150.net/specs/02f150.php


----------



## JasonG (Jan 13, 2002)

I have a 1972 coachman travel trailer 24 ft. I plan on pulling it with a 1988 Chevy wheelmaster 20 full size van. It is a three-quarter ton with a class three hitch. Any advice or websites with more info.


----------



## JEFFK (Jan 15, 2002)

ESOX said:


> http://www.fordf150.net/specs/02f150.php


Thanks ESOX for the link. Again listing my tow capacity at 5500# for my truck but still you think I'm under rated??  
A lot of good points have been brought to my attention but if I'm at 3900# dry with the camper why do you guys still feel I'm over limit with my tow vehicle?? Don't be mistaken, I understand that tow weight limits might be higher then the truck should actually tow but 3900# with a 5500# max sure sounds to me like I'm in good shape.

P.S. JasonG, jump on in, these guys know what there talking about. I've learned a thing or two from what they've said thus fare.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Jeff,

not to beat a dead horse but you said that the DRY weight of the trailer is 3985#. Eighty five pounds may not seem like much but when you're getting this close to the limit, it is important. Again, dry weight of the trailer is with it completely empty. The weight will add up fast as you start to stock it with necessities. Ok, you said you could put some stuff in another vehicle and that will certainly help. But there's another issue you've got to consider, the weight of the hitch, load levelers, sway control, maybe a couple of tanks of propane is all going to add up. If you're very careful you may be able to load up and be just under your 5500# limit, but personally I wouldn't want to be driving a vehicle any distance at MAXIMUM rated capacity. It's not going to be fun for sure. I think we're more concerned about you, your families, and others SAFETY !


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

JasonG said:


> I have a 1972 coachman travel trailer 24 ft. I plan on pulling it with a 1988 Chevy wheelmaster 20 full size van. It is a three-quarter ton with a class three hitch. Any advice or websites with more info.


Jason,
I don't know the weight of your trailer but I'd think that you'll probably be fine. My dad just got a brand new truck and trailer so he sold his old one. His old trailer was a thirty footer that he pulled with a '93 Dodge 3/4 ton van for 5 years or so with no problems. Jeffs pickup is a half ton and your van is a three quarter ton and you're pulling a shorter trailer. If you'd like to be sure just check the specs on your truck and try to find out the weight of your trailer.

Jeff,

I just had another thought. You said your trailer is rated at 3985# Dry. Like I was saying above my dad just bought a new truck and trailer. I think he said that his trailer was rated at around 8500# give or take. Last week he hooked up the trailer (basically dry and empty) and took it to the scale at the local DPW. I think he was telling me that the total weight of the truck/trailer combination was just over 16K#. He then detached the truck and had just the trailer weighed and it came in at over 9K#. Again, that may seem trivial but in your case a few hundred pounds can make a big difference. You may want to try that. When you get the trailer, find someplace to have the whole rig weighed and then you'll be sure just where you stand.


----------



## JEFFK (Jan 15, 2002)

That's a good idea Jpollman to have the whole rig weighted to see where im at. The link ESOX sent me got me looking at GCWR (Gross Combined Weight Rating) and if my calculations are right, using 3900# for the camper I'm maxed with no payload. Vehicle weight + camper weight's got me a little concerned now. Not to say that I didn&#8217;t believe you guy's, I guess I just needed to see it for myself. Regardless, the total package is as much as it can be and I'm going to need to take it easy on the highway with this tow vehicle. My truck for a 2002 is in GREAT shape with less the 60K miles on her and I don't want to loose resale value by burning her up. I&#8217;ve built some good selling points for the little lady to look over, Heah, maybe I should let her read all the advice you guy&#8217;s have been giving me and she&#8217;ll approve that new truck I&#8217;ve been eyeballing. YEAH RIGHT!!!!!!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

JEFFK said:


> got me looking at GCWR (Gross Combined Weight Rating) and if my calculations are right, using 3900# for the camper I'm maxed with no payload. Vehicle weight + camper weight's got me a little concerned now.


Yep. Driving around at max GCWR is no fun at all, for driver or vehicle.
Good luck on the home front.


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

If you want a new truck hook your rig up and let your wife drive 30 miles or so.

I was lucky, we saw a 28 ft that she really liked but at 6600 lbs dry I told her my truck wasn't even close. She said, so buy a new one. Done deal


----------



## bklompy (Apr 6, 2005)

buy the biggest tranny cooler you can buy and for gods sake stay out of overdrive also if you can get a tranny temp gage that will help keep an eye on things before its to late. 

i also pass alot of underpowerd trucks going uphill with my diesel i love it would recomend any one of the big 3's diesel's to anyone whos never tried one ;nuthin better than gobs of torque .
THE GUYS HERE ARE SO RIGHT TO SAY SAFTEY FIRST
"POWER IS NOTHING WITHOUT CONTROL"


----------



## JEFFK (Jan 15, 2002)

bklompy, any recommendations on where locally to take about trans coolers and installing?? Also, what about brand name's and temp gages? I plan to have a trans cooler installed just haven't looked into it YET!! I did however upgrade my Break Assist Controller yesterday when I dropped of the truck for re-fitting and wiring. The standard controller that came with my hitch package was a Draw-Tite controller. I spoke to the tech's about this controller and ask what they sold that was better then the standard and I ended up purchasing a Prodigy 5100 digital read-out adjustable break controller that will in combination break the trailer but also assist breaking to the truck and release at the point the truck and trailer come to rest, adding additional time for the breaks to cool between breaking. The standard controller would not release the trailer breaks until the pedal was released from the truck. So, at least with my breaking system I have probably more then I truly need but confidents that my breaking system is better then it can be.


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

I'll second the trans cooler and temp gage. Excellent idea to add. You can make this work just go slow and take your time.


----------



## JEFFK (Jan 15, 2002)

MGV, I know I can make it work. I pulled her home last night. North River Rd. (General RV) to M-59 west to Schoenherr north to 22 mile. Pulled surprisingly well. The upgrade on the Break Controller was a wise move for sure. The anti-sway and weight distribution hitch package (Reese and Draw-Tite) was money WELL spent. The truck has real good low end torque to get me off the line the only thing I didn&#8217;t really like was running down the highway out of Overdrive at 2800rpm&#8217;s at 65mph. She sounds like she&#8217;s screaming at me. Towing isn&#8217;t going to be a problem but watching the fuel gage rapidly descending will be. Still would like to know if anyone has any referrals for Trans cooler work and temp gage add-ons. This needs to get done soon.

See new post, She&#8217;s a Beauty for pictures if I can get them to load.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Jeff, once your on a flat freeway, you may be OK to put it in overdrive. But once you get around hills and such drop it back to 3rd. gear. Might work for you.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Jeff, once your on a flat freeway, you may be OK to put it in overdrive. But once you get around hills and such drop it back to 3rd. gear. Might work for you.


This is were a oversized trans cooler and a trans temp gauge will be a big plus. If you see're heating up, drop it outa OD. Check your owners manual for factory recommendations. I'll tow in OD until I get into a hilly area or the trans starts to "hunt", (*dropping in and out of OD) then I'll take it out of OD as well. Another plus I forgot to mention earlier is have your trans fluid changed to a sythetic type, better lubrication, heat/friction dispersment and higher visc to temp ratio. Its pricey but for those that tow its a cheap investment.


----------



## bklompy (Apr 6, 2005)

sorry i was gone for the weekend. tranny coolers are easy to install i ve done a couple myself; most any parts store,or camping outfit should have them, not exspensive around 40.00 to 85.00 depending on the size and type personally i would fit the biggest one possible will not hurt your tranny gauges around 40.00 
check to see if it comes with the sending unit. if u have a problem jc whitney carries all of the above. if you look at the coolers they have a weight rating on them dont let it confuse you in this case bigger is better. as far as pulling in OD
not a good idea with that size trailer matched with the motor not enough torque even on a flat surface it will bounce from OD to 3rd a little to much and cause premature wear on the clutches and bands, just a thought for yah. but hey give it a shot see what works for you. gotta love electric brakes ehh. i hope you have some good times with that new trailer watch out for people who think your slow because your pulling one they love to cut you off and pull out in front of you.


----------

